# Pictures from Halloween&PArtyExpo/Transworld of the Sunstar Booth?



## dd_richart1 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a big interest in the items at the sunstar booths by Gemmy Industries. did anybody take pictures of their booth this year?


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

You've probably already seen this video but incase not:


----------

